
Ok folks, let's talk about the Coronavirus tracking app - weinzierl
https://twitter.com/troyhunt/status/1250676099266121734
======
WheelsAtLarge
I'm willing to use the app but why is it not created as part of a nonprofit
that guards the data and erases all data once the W.H.O. declares the pandemic
over.

